# BTWEA - If your spouse gets a job?



## seni (8 Dec 2010)

Hi,
If someone is on BTWEA but then their spouse (who was working PT at the time of application to the BTWEA scheme) get's a full time job, does the person lose their full entitlement to the BTWEA scheme payment.
Thanks.


----------



## enoxy (8 Dec 2010)

The experts on the site will have the definitive answer but my guess is you retain the allowance it for yourself if your spouse gets a job. If your spouse was a dependent when you went on scheme you would lose the portion of the allowance for them as a dependent.

I'm getting the allowance myself so interested to hear if there is a conflicting answer based on the facts.


----------



## gipimann (8 Dec 2010)

From the Operational Guidelines on Back to Work Enterprise Allowance, section 3.6 -

_Once entitlement to BTWEA is established, a qualified adult is free to take up employment without affecting the BTWEA. _

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/btw_eall.aspx


----------



## seni (9 Dec 2010)

I'm getting technical here, but wondering if anyone knows at what point is 'entitlement to BTWEA established'. Is it when the Enterprise board approves the business plan or when the SW office signs off on it. The spouse in question took up full time work between these times.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Dec 2010)

It is when the person satisfys that they have an underlying entitlement to BTWEA. In other words, satisfys the means tests at the point of commencement of the cheme. If they win the Lotto the day after they start, it doesn't matter. the entitlement remains despite change in circumstances since it was established. This applies to BTEA too.


----------



## lurcher (15 Dec 2010)

How long does it take to qualify ?...I called to local social welfare office inquireing about the BTWEA at the start of Sept,i was told a facilitator would contact me in about six weeks(which would of been the middle of October)to discuss same,i havent heard from them yet,guess ill call in again.


----------



## enoxy (15 Dec 2010)

It takes one year on JB or JA to qualify (pending approval by the Local Enterprise Board of your business idea) but you need to be able to qualify for JA which is means tested to get it.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Dec 2010)

lurcher said:


> I called to local social welfare office inquireing about the BTWEA at the start of Sept,i was told a facilitator would contact me in about six weeks(which would of been the middle of October)to discuss same,i havent heard from them yet,guess ill call in again.


Not being smart here, but surely it is you that should be pushing this and contacting them at this stage? it doesn't auger weel for the potential success of your business/job if you're already relying on others to do your donkey-work! do you have a business plan? a start date?


----------



## lurcher (16 Dec 2010)

Fare point,stuff came up which put me off track for a couple of months.


----------

